# Least favorite veggie?



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

WHAT is your least favoritte veggie?

WELL mine is raw tomatoes,I can eat 'em cooked but not raw...
the other would be raw cabbage,love it cooked though.


----------



## corazon (Feb 10, 2006)

brussel sprouts  
To quote Ross' opinion of brussel sprouts on Friends "That's worse than no food!"  I quite agree.
I also don't like raw onion.


----------



## daisy (Feb 10, 2006)

I hate pumpkin so much it almost amounts to a pumpkin-phobia. Turnips are a close second, as an unfavourite.


----------



## Dove (Feb 10, 2006)

I love cabbage but........  not sauerkraut.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 10, 2006)

Rhubarb.  Cannot just abide the stuff even if it is stuffed into a pie with a lot of sugar and strawberries.


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

Freaking PEAS!


----------



## QSis (Feb 10, 2006)

Lima beans


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 10, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Freaking PEAS!


 
and sweet potatoes!!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 10, 2006)

I love ALL vegetables! A lot of the ones you guys listed as your least favourites are some of my faves! I love raw cabbage, peas, brussels sprouts (i always hog the brussel sprouts at Thanksgiving... hehe), raw onion, tomato - i love them all! 

I think if I had to choose one veggie that I didnt like it would be _canned_ spinach. I love spinach raw, and cooked spinach is yummy too (if its cooked from fresh) but canned spinach is just.... unpleasant.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 11, 2006)

*Bitter melon is used alot in Filipino dishes. When my Dh cooks for me, my only request is, no bitter melon, please. *


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't think of a vegetable that I don't like if it is cooked properly and/or not canned. I can even enjoy some "tinned" veges if they are not dumped into a pan and boiled for another 20-30 minutes!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

Lima beans, often (depends on the dish) cooked cabbage and bamboo (it's not so much the taste, but the woody texture - I usually pick them out of Chinese food). Actually I don't much like the texture of celery either, but enjoy the taste a lot. But all in all I just adore veggies! I thank my mom that she feed us so many from an early age onward, it really instilled a love of vegetables in me.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 11, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Lima beans, often (depends on the dish) cooked cabbage and bamboo (it's not so much the taste, but the woody texture - I usually pick them out of Chinese food). Actually I don't much like the texture of celery either, but enjoy the taste a lot. But all in all I just adore veggies! I thank my mom that she feed us so many from an early age onward, it really instilled a love of vegetables in me.


Try some celery root Piccolina, the taste is great, with a meaty texture instead of stringy and cruncy..I made some chicken salad with it, along with green onion, almonds, a light squeeze of lemon juice, mayo..We put into phylo cups and the rest we used for tasted sandwiches the next day..Yummy and I plan to put the celery root into some oil packed imported tuna..Should be good that way too.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 11, 2006)

I like just about all veggies, althought okra, really makes me gag..But if it's battered and fried, I'll eat it..The rest, I eat anytime...I love summer when I can go out in the back and pick fresh sweet white corn, bring it in to a boiling pot and cook and eat.Nothing better..Veggies, dress em up or down, they are wonderful

kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Feb 11, 2006)

I have never been able to choke down beets. Otherwise, I have found that many of the veggies that I would not eat as a child are now some of my favs. And I do like very many veggies!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Feb 11, 2006)

There are three vegies I hate
Lima Beans,

Lima Beans
&
Lima Beans

Oh, yeah, and I really don't like Lima beans


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 11, 2006)

can't think of one I don't like; but if there is one, cooking it with bacon usually makes it quite nice thanks.


----------



## licia (Feb 11, 2006)

cooked spinach or collards - don't eat either one.


----------



## succ33d (Feb 11, 2006)

mushrooms!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 11, 2006)

"I love all veggies" I thought to myself, before I read everyone's comments - I guess out of sight out of mind - so here it goes: all beans but green beans, collard greens, turnips, rhubarb, sauerkraut, cabbage, okra, canned or frozen spinach or aspargus (love the fresh though!), sweet potatoes and cooked peas. And I thought my son was picky with the veggies - I need to keep quiet when it comes to his eating .


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Where to start.  All of these rank equally on my I will not eat them list.
Brocolli, Califlower, asperigus, brussel sprouts, squash, I'm sure that there are more.  Never got into veggies.  I would much rather eat fruits then veggies.


I will probably get it for not eating my veggies.


----------



## Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*There are several.....*

Raw cucumbers, pthettt!!! If one sliver is in a salad it contaminates the whole thing. I'd rather drink gasoline. 
I'm with Kimbaby on the tomatoes. I like everything made with a tomato, but raw isn't for me. 
Most canned greens, spinach, turnips, asparagus, are horrible.
However, many veggies are not liked because of the method in which they are cooked. A lady once said she hated yellow squash until she ate my baked squash cassarole.


----------



## RMS (Feb 12, 2006)

I was going to say Lima Beans but then I remembered how much I really hate beets!


----------



## Constance (Feb 12, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> ...Actually I don't much like the texture of celery either, but enjoy the taste a lot...



Do you string your celery? Cut the celery in 4-5" pieces, and with your paring knife and thumb, get ahold of the strings at one end, and simply pull them out. I think you'll like it much better that way. 

My least favorite vegetable is fennel. I do not like anything with a licorice flavor. 
I don't care for raw onions, either, unless they are finely diced into a potato or pasta salad.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't care for beans (lima, pinto, kidney, black), black eyed peas (or is that a form of bean?), okra, collard/turnip greens, cauliflower, yellow squash.  And probably a few more that I can't think of right off the bat.


----------



## AndreainDC (Feb 12, 2006)

I've never met a beet I liked. I thought maybe I just hadn't given them a chance. Tried them roasted last summer, and now I think I can go a lifetime without trying them again.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 12, 2006)

I really like majority of vegetables, I always have even when I was a kid, however I do make exceptions with fennel, okra and turnip.  I don't particularly care for cauliflowers, I eat them though... I much prefer broccoli.  Oh, and I can't stand some vegetables that are out of a tin, mushrooms, asparagus, peas... though I love them fresh.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Try some celery root Piccolina, the taste is great, with a meaty texture instead of stringy and crunchy.


 Hi Kadesma, thank-you! I've had this in the past and liked it too  It's somewhat popular in Ireland (and I think the UK) especially since some of the big name chefs over here (and the UK) are getting into it recently. I saw the recipe you posted for the salad and have c&p it for future use - looks awesome!


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Sep 29, 2006)

Peas!  Never has something that looked so nice and jolly tasted so snarly.  Canned or otherwise.  (They are fun to play with though -how many can you stack on a spoon?)


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 29, 2006)

I am always interested in this sort of post/thread and always wonder about the ultimate purpose of it?  Validation? Survey--probably not?  
But to answer, I cannot think of a vegetable that I actively dislike. I choose from so many for so many dishes I don't need to dwell on  a negative.
But in my family I have to pay attention to it because our DDIL does not like tomatoes--unless they are summer types.  But she also doesn't say anything if I forget and serve them. There is usually enough that we can make do.


----------



## thymeless (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm with Aunt Lisa. Peas are just little green bags of dirt. Lima beans are furry  green bags of dirt.

thymeless


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 29, 2006)

BEETS, beet tops, beet bottoms, raw, cooked beets, pickled, harvarded, plain, no beets, nada, nope, can't do beets, don't like the looks of 'em, the smell of 'em, the texture of 'em.


beets


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 29, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I am always interested in this sort of post/thread and always wonder about the ultimate purpose of it? Validation? Survey--probably not?
> But to answer, I cannot think of a vegetable that I actively dislike. I choose from so many for so many dishes I don't need to dwell on a negative.
> But in my family I have to pay attention to it because our DDIL does not like tomatoes--unless they are summer types. But she also doesn't say anything if I forget and serve them. There is usually enough that we can make do.


 
I wondered the same thing about this type of thread. Maybe it brings out the inner child in us.  

But I'm with you: I can probably come up with a couple veggies I won't go out of my way to eat, but thanks to a mom who served quite a variety, I really don't have any dreaded ones. 

BTW, for those who mentioned tomatoes, here's a bit of trivia: It's technically a fruit but was deemed a vegetable for legal purposed by the U.S. Supreme Court in 1883. Now there's a tidbit worth knowing, eh?


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm not sure what kimbaby's angle was, but my last job consisted of finding out peoples likes and dislikes regarding food, and the dislikes were very important, had to document out the wazoo what we  would do about not serving food people did not like.  So to me, this is a natural question, had to ask it a lot!


----------



## Wino (Sep 29, 2006)

I like all veggies, everything mentioned, including lima beans, asparagus, spinach, mushrooms (not a veggie, BTW, but a fungus), squash (including pumpkin), tomatoes (a fruit, as someone noted) -- as long as they're fresh and not overcooked, with one notable exception: BEETS! Those vile purple globs trigger my gag reflex; I hate seeing them on my plate, and I won't touch a salad that contains them. Actually putting one in my mouth would result in projectile vomiting! YUCK!


----------



## Opiñanita (Sep 29, 2006)

I like most veggies but I can't stand bell peppers. I'll eat beets, lima beans, tomatoes, cauliflower, okra, squash, mushrooms, brussel sprouts turnips and asparagus,...but I can't stand bell peppers.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 29, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what kimbaby's angle was, but my last job consisted of finding out peoples likes and dislikes regarding food, and the dislikes were very important, had to document out the wazoo what we would do about not serving food people did not like. So to me, this is a natural question, had to ask it a lot!


 
Makes sense. It's obviously a popular question here. I still think it's that child in us throwing a tantrum over one yucky veggie or another. 

Speaking of which, I sort of lied earlier. I don't like fresh okra in gumbo. I actually prefer to use frozen: It's less slimy.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 29, 2006)

I cannot eat cucumbers,  they hate me,  anything else is fine.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 29, 2006)

Okra!  Bleck.  Slimey no matter how you cook or pickle it.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 29, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> BEETS, beet tops, beet bottoms, raw, cooked beets, pickled, harvarded, plain, no beets, nada, nope, can't do beets, don't like the looks of 'em, the smell of 'em, the texture of 'em. beets


 
I have to agree with the beet problem.  I WANT to like them.  They look beautiful and are so good for you.  I just can't get them down.

...and raw tomatos.  My mother said that when I was about 5yo, I ate them all summer long - like candy.  Got sick and haven't been able to eat them raw ever.  Again, I want to like them but can't do it.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 29, 2006)

That's easy!  It's RUTABAGA!!!!!  Don't like how it looks, don't want to deal with that waxy cr*p on the outside, can't figure why anyone bothers with it!

Years ago, foodwriter Leslie Land, in her book "The New England Epicure," devoted a whole chapter to "Hating Rutabaga!"  I howled my way through the entire chapter!


----------



## Hades (Sep 30, 2006)

Those poor veggies  
Much as I love meat and fish, I hate it when a dish doesn't include veggies. Even in a steakhouse i'm very disappointed if a steak sits on a plate with just a just a lettuce leaf and an almost transparent slice of tomato instead of a decent salad.
Ofcourse a lot also has to do with "proper" cooking. (Proper obviously being a personal matter). Peas cooked "a l'anglaise" are pretty boring. but mount them with some butter, a bit of seasoning and herbs and a chooped oignon and, to me, they are the most tasty vegetable around.
Brussel sprouts when blanched are not that enjoyable either, but when (after blanching them) fried in some bacon drippings and crisp bacon cubes they are just wonderful and melt like butter on the tongue.
Cauliflower is not spectacular either but with a bechamel sauce or a nice cheese sauce is something I like a lot. Works great raw too with a nice cocktail sauce.
Other favourites include: carrots, cauliflower, asparagus, belgian endives, green beans, red cabbage, spinach,.... 
I'll stop here before I give the non-vegetable lovers a bad case of indigestion 

Edited to add: anyone ever tried hops shoots (no, as a veg, not as a beer flavouring) ? they are absolutely delicious!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 30, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> I still think it's that child in us throwing a tantrum over one yucky veggie or another.


 
From my persepctive, it is much more than this.  Maybe it is my personal interest in food, but I like to understand how people relate to, feel about food.  There is an ongoing thread related to comfort food, and this is the same idea for me.  People have strong feelings about food, what makes them happy, comfortable, cultural biases/identities.  I like to explore the psychology of food.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 30, 2006)

Canned sweet peas....I'm often forced to serve them to my family because hubby & the kids love them. 

Raw onions, celery, & bell peppers....I love them cooked, but raw I just can't stand.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 30, 2006)

Okra. Years ago, I went on a Christmas do at work. We all went for a curry at lunchtime. One of the dishes was okra. By nightfall, I had had far too much too drink. Next day I felt the worst I have ever felt in my life. I still drink (though never as much!) but have sworn off okra for life.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

That's what I like to see, snoop.  Someone who makes a scientific decision and KNOWS it couldn't possibly have been the drink that was imbibed.... it HAD to be the okra...  In your shoes, I'd have sworn off the veggie, too - the only possible culprit.   YAAAAY, you're my kinna wumman, as we would say here!


----------



## FraidKnot (Sep 30, 2006)

Carrots.  They are too darned sweet.  I add them to soups and stews but when I'm eating the soup/stew I fish them out.  Otherwise I only buy carrots because my lovebird likes them 

Fraidy


----------



## FraidKnot (Sep 30, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Canned sweet peas



Canned peas are the epitome of bad canned food!  I grew up thinking I _*hated *_peas because all my mom bought was canned peas; she'd never purchased frozen or fresh peas.  Gross!

Back around 1991 when I was a mere 31 years old, I went out on a date and was served fresh peas with my meal (okay, maybe they were frozen, I don't really know).  To be polite I took a bite of the peas.  OH MY GOD!  These are fantastic!

A pox on canned peas!  Mushy, slushy, horrid things!  How dare anyone call them peas!  Dad was especially fond of creamed peas on toast.  Oh the humanity! 

Fraidy


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 30, 2006)

My brother once got served tinned peas on his birthday. I think he was seven years old - he's 46 now. He's never forgotten it. I agree, they are absolutely awful. Mind you, not as bad as okra!


----------



## Swann (Sep 30, 2006)

I do not like brussel sprouts. They way veggies are prepared makes a vast difference to me. Some I like raw but not crazy about cooked i.e. cabbage, cauliflower, turnip... Some in the prep as creamed spinach.... length of cooking time, I cannot abide mushy veggies I like crisp tender.... Parsnips were a no until I had them served julianne and cooked with carrots..... 
I am sure there are other NOs but I cannpt think of them.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 2, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Okra!  Bleck.  Slimey no matter how you cook or pickle it.



NOT slimey! No, no, no!

You're not cooking them _properly_ Half Baked: olive oil and fry the dickens out of them until they're nicely browned and even a bit crunchy. Nothing slimey about them at that point, I swear.

Beets? Sliced, mixed together with the greens, olive oil and vinegar and crushed garlic ... oh yum.

Racking my brain to come up with a veggie I _don't_ like ...


----------



## XeniA (Oct 2, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> That's easy!  It's RUTABAGA!!!!!  Don't like how it looks, don't want to deal with that waxy cr*p on the outside, can't figure why anyone bothers with it!
> 
> Years ago, foodwriter Leslie Land, in her book "The New England Epicure," devoted a whole chapter to "Hating Rutabaga!"  I howled my way through the entire chapter!



Quite simply: I'd kill to be able to get ahold of rutabega.

Mashed with potatoes, about half/half, cream ... butter ... salt & pepper. Heaven.

The waxy crap? Peel it and chuck it.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Ayrton, if you're that keen, there's got to be a way to get hold of some. Maybe you could even grow some! Seeds are easy to buy online. I used to think you couldn't get seeds posted abroad from the UK but you can. Thompson & Morgan seeds have two types on offer. Happy chomping.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 2, 2006)

Peas unless they are dried and made into a soup.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 2, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hi Ayrton, if you're that keen, there's got to be a way to get hold of some. Maybe you could even grow some! Seeds are easy to buy online. I used to think you couldn't get seeds posted abroad from the UK but you can. Thompson & Morgan seeds have two types on offer. Happy chomping.



Just went into their site, Snoop! Rutabega seeds, parsnips seeds, my, my.

I shall exercise the credit card momentarily. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 2, 2006)

I love swede (aka rutabaga) - we use it a lot in Scotland...   Probably cos it's one of the few veggies that grow locally in our winter season and many of our traditional recipes pre-date (often by hundreds of years!) the wholesale air transportation of rare summer veggies in the middle of winter.


----------



## Sugar N' Spice (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to say it's a tie between carrots and peas for me


----------



## ccollins79 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, there really isn't a vegetable I can think of that I don't like--I like all of 'em!  I'm definitely NOT a picky eater--love ALL fruits too except I can say that durian fruit isn't the greatest actually!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 2, 2006)

I hate raw cabbage. white onions and I know that there are more but at this moment I can't seem to think of any.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 2, 2006)

I like all of the veggies way more than meat except turnips.  I do not like them at all.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2006)

Actually I like most vegetables but if I had to come up with one, I would have to say Brussels sprouts would be #1.  I've had them prepared a number of ways and I didn't care for them regardless.  I don't worry about not liking them because there are so many other wonderful vegetables, not enjoying one is insignificant to me.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 2, 2006)

I like Brussell sprouts anyway, but they are yummy with sour cream.


----------



## middie (Oct 2, 2006)

All of them !! Except potatos and corn.
Onions aren't bad but only, and I mean ONLY if they're cooked !!


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 2, 2006)

Canned peas and asparagus (especially the white) have to top the list. Next comes okra, no way no how. Broad beans, butter beans, lima beans (except the baby frozen limas pureed with cream butter and a bit of salt & nutmeg). Does seaweed count as a veggie????  Not fond of it at all. Oh, those yellow green beans - nasty!!!  

Other than those, pile 'em on!  Beets are one of my favorites, Actually any of the root veggies. Little red radishes steamed and tossed in butter with lightly steamed fava beans and chives . Turnips, parsnips and rutebagas rank pretty high - along with fresh asparagus. I'm not wild about black eyed peas or lentils, but I'll eat them once in a while. Right now I'm craving eggplant!!!!!


----------



## amber (Oct 2, 2006)

I like almost all veggies, it's hard to think of one I dont like.  I guess it would be cauliflower.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 2, 2006)

My least favourite vegetables are: 
Porterhouse Steak
Chitlins
T-Bone Steak
Pig's Trotters
Venison
Rocky Mountain Oysters
Roast beef

 

OOPS! Sorry!!!   Wrong Post!!!


----------



## thecactuswill (Oct 3, 2006)

Beets.  Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 3, 2006)

Cliveb, those really are awful vegetables!


----------



## XeniA (Oct 3, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Oh, those yellow green beans - nasty!!!



The ones that kinda squeek on your teeth?! YUMMMMM!


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 3, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> Beets. Absolutely disgusting.


 
Oh Yeh! I forgot about those however I love them pickled.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I like all veggies and some more then others. Potatoes are my favorite.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2006)

I have yet to meet a vegetable I didn't like, so long as it was cooked ***PROPERLY***.  

I think a lot of people would like a lot more vegetables if they didn't cook them to death or in the same old tired ways.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 3, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> The ones that kinda squeek on your teeth?! YUMMMMM!


 
Yeah, those are the ones!


----------



## The Z (Oct 3, 2006)

Okra
Hominy
Turnips

Everything else?

Bring it!!!







Z


----------

